# Lgb 20212 squeak.



## Daquigley (Dec 21, 2013)

With sound switch off. Hear what probably is a cam squeak in forward direction related to sound cuff rate. Any idea what needs to be lubricated? Is a Service Manual available for this loco?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Daquigley said:


> With sound switch off. Hear what probably is a cam squeak in forward direction related to sound cuff rate. Any idea what needs to be lubricated? Is a Service Manual available for this loco?


Hi, welcome to the site.

You can look through here, I can't find that number, maybe there is a similar engine the same?
http://www.onlytrains.com/model/railroad/MAN.html

We have a bunch, but again I can't find your number. Maybe some are the same?
We don't have many active G men here.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2974

Just oil everything that moves?:dunno:


----------

